# Just bought first Merckx (Corsa Extra). Advice appreciated.



## houjie888 (Jul 20, 2006)

Firstly, I'd like to thank the community here for a great source of info and inspirational bike builds. I have just purchased my first Merckx and intend to restore to its original glory with modern campy - Athena vs. Centaur. Haven't yet decided, though hear that the 11-speed stuff is a bit fussy to tune...

The frame is a Corsa Extra and a few photos can be found here (http://www.littleurl.net/ba7b8c)

The left side of the bottom bracket is stamped 'P 7XB'. The right side is stamped 'F 2892'. Attempting to decode the serial number (thanks to www.cadre.org/Merckx/) indicates that the frame could be a 'Professional' Corsa Extra in size 57 cm.

The last letter of the serial (the one that typically suggests year) is F. Unfortunately, I can't see a definition for F. However if E is 94/95, is it logical to assume that F might be 95/96? Were Corsa Extras still made in this timeframe?

I see in a few threads that it might be possible to confirm the serial number details from Gita or the factory. If someone could provide an email address for these contacts it would be appreciated.

One thing that stands out is the lack of a Columbus SLX sticker. Where this sticker is usually located is a sticker indicating that the frame finish is an original factory finish following zinc phosphate treatment.

A quick look in the seat tube and head tube suggests that there is no obvious rifling inside the tubes. Any suggestions as to what tubeset this could be?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Columbus SLX*

The Corsa Extra was made from SLX. You won't find any rifling in the areas you've mentioned unless you checked out the seat tube down by the BB. The rifling for SLX was in the butt areas for the 3 main tubes, top, seat and down.

Production is definitely from the mid-90's given that there are eyelets on the head tube for STI/Ergo shifters.

Likely sold in Europe originally given the number plate holder. Nice bike and great looking paint.

Drop Gita and email and they will be able to help you with dates unless because it's a European bike, they don't have it in their database.

I've found Gita to be very helpful although their DB for Ti and non-US distributed bikes is not extensive.


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

The F series is a production from 1994-1995 (the only E series covers the years 1981-1984), i.e. it was built in the summer of 1994; P does not stand for Professional, it is only a code mark of an EMC employee; X is Columbus SLX (or SPX), rifling is not only in the 3 main tubes - in chainstays as well; the B mark behind X (i.e. XB) is information about the "century geometry" used in this frame. Eyelets on head tube in EMC appeared in 1992. Number plate holder is only an option which does not prove the professional use of the frame. GITA and cadre.org sources are misleading (I tried to be gentle).


----------

